# كل ما تحتاجة عن variable air volume (VAV) box



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (18 يوليو 2008)

اخوانى الكرام 
بسم الله

ارجو من كل من لدية معلومات عن ال vav box وضعها فى هذا الموضوع وشكرا ​


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (19 يوليو 2008)

hello there
ithere a good site about vav
http://highperformancehvac.com/ddc_vav_systems.html
thanks


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم اتمنى لو ترسل لى بعض الكاتلوجات توضح التركيب وطريقة العمل


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (20 يوليو 2008)

Hello there,
you can take a look for that site
http://www.achrnews.com/Articles/Technical/596d79923af4b010VgnVCM100000f932a8c0____
thanks


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (20 يوليو 2008)

Hello 
here also there a big company in is field called Price
http://www.achrnews.com/Articles/Technical/596d79923af4b010VgnVCM100000f932a8c0____
thanks


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (20 يوليو 2008)

here is also this site for carrier company for vav
thanks


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (20 يوليو 2008)

sorry i forget to put for you the link
http://www.commercial.carrier.com/commercial/hvac/general/0,,CLI1_DIV12_ETI8990_MID4374,00.html


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (20 يوليو 2008)

thanks eng mkram


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

هل هذة كل المعلومات المتوفرة يا اخوانى الكرام اين مهندسى التصميم العظماء
فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (25 يوليو 2008)

where is the profishinal engineer


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (25 يوليو 2008)

hello my friend
please got this link below you find 3 parts for vav boxes from trane company by our friend abou yasser
thanks
http://www.alhandasa.net/forum/showthread.php?t=64635&page=2


----------



## ياسر حسن (26 يوليو 2008)

مشكورررررررررين


----------



## الدكة (28 يوليو 2008)

أتمني أن يكون المرفق يفي بالغرض


----------



## yas_bas (28 يوليو 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (29 يوليو 2008)

الدكة قال:


> أتمني أن يكون المرفق يفي بالغرض


 
بارك الله فيك يا اخى العزيز 
ولكنى مازلت لم اجد ضالتى نريد شرح مفصل باللغة العربية من احد الزملاء


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 أكتوبر 2008)

اين الموضوع


----------



## بوعمامة ميلود (3 أكتوبر 2008)

وجزاك الله خيرا وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## رائد حمامرة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

نشكر حسن تعاونكم .


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (30 أكتوبر 2008)

لماذا توقف الاعضاء عنم وضع المزيد من المعلومات 
اتمنى لو يقوم احدكم يا اخوانى بعمل عرض بالباور بوينت مثلا عن الموضوع المذكور ووضعه لنا بالمنتدى


----------



## الصانع (5 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ،،
أرجوا أن تستفاد من الملف في الموقع التالي وهو عبارة عن مواصفات الـ VAV المطلوب في أحد المشاريع

http://facilities.fit.edu/documents/standards/15/15930 VAV Terminal Units.pdf


----------



## الصانع (5 مارس 2009)

وهذا ايضـاً موضوع جيد ومفيد أتمنى أن ينفعك :
[SIZE=+1]*Energy-efficient variable-air-volume (VAV) system with zonal ventilation control *[/SIZE]

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6698219.html


----------



## الصانع (5 مارس 2009)

VAV-box selection, code conformance: demystifying the application of cooling-with-reheat VAV terminals.

http://goliath.ecnext.com/coms2/gi_0198-454390/VAV-box-selection-code-conformance.html


----------



## alaa_84 (5 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخى الحبيب على المعلومات


----------



## amr fathy (9 مارس 2009)

جــــــــــــــزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الصانع (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،

http://www.barcol-air.co.uk/variable_air.htm


----------



## ali&anas (27 مارس 2009)

مع كامل تقديري مع أملسي بتحقيق الفائدة


----------



## ali&anas (27 مارس 2009)

مع الشكر والتقدير مع أملي بتحقيق الفائدة


----------



## ali&anas (27 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا مع التوفيق


----------



## mechanic power (9 فبراير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## eng - mahmoud (9 فبراير 2011)

اولا وقبل كل شى لابد من زملاءنا المهندسين امداد ببعض الكلمات والمفاهيم عن vav box 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
وفى المرفقات ستجدون صور ل vav box


----------



## سالم عقيل (10 أغسطس 2011)

اولا شكراً لكل من أمدنا بالمعلومات 

لكن لأي غرض يستخدم ذلك الـ vav


----------



## ahmed_20 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

دة كلام جميل والف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------

